# Whole house leak detection systems/flood prevention devices.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a HO requesting a motorized ball valve to be installed that will detect leaks adn shut the system down. He also wants the valve to have a timer feature that will shut the water off in the middle of the night for a specified time range when no water would normally be in use.

Does anyone know of a single product/system that would do BOTH in one package? Trying not to have to custom build things if I can get away with it. 

I'm also going to recommend a sewer popper on his building drain before his septic tank.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Check out "flow logic" it might fit your needs or close enough


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Agreed. Installed one recently. Simple and straightforward.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

is this what you guys are talking about .......
http://www.flologic.com/Automatic-Water-Shutoff-System.html


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Yep the insurance company loves them


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> I have a HO requesting a motorized ball valve to be installed that will detect leaks adn shut the system down. He also wants the valve to have a timer feature that will shut the water off in the middle of the night for a specified time range when no water would normally be in use.
> 
> Does anyone know of a single product/system that would do BOTH in one package? Trying not to have to custom build things if I can get away with it.
> 
> I'm also going to recommend a sewer popper on his building drain before his septic tank.


"sewer popper"??? Ok, I'm intrigued PT, what is this you speak of?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's just a float that screws into the yard cleanout. Since most homes are slab on grade or elevated and fixture outlets are rarly below ground level, it lets the sewage out of the popper so that the house doesn't flood.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Really? Sounds like something someone might have a problem with.

Before WASA became DC water I know when sewage discharged anywhere it had to be reported and posted on their website.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I'll take their fine over the $20,000.00 in water damages. But that's just me :whistling2:



plumb nutz said:


> Really? Sounds like something someone might have a problem with.
> 
> Before WASA became DC water I know when sewage discharged anywhere it had to be reported and posted on their website.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't see the point. You have to manually turn the thing on when ever you are asleep or away in order for it to actually detect and stop a leak. If I have to manually do something, I might as well just install an electric switch to a motorized ball valve and actually shut the water off. 

I'm I missing something here? This system seems pointless......

http://youtu.be/BMyTT9r76Es



BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Check out "flow logic" it might fit your needs or close enough


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Seams like I could wire an intermatic water heater timer to a 12v transformer which switches an ELK WSV valve and that would do the same thing for 1/2 the price.

The house in question is on a well. If I loose power to the valve I loose power to the pump as well.

The homemade setup also can be programmed to keep the water off during known periods of non-use. To my knowledge, the flowlogic system won't do that.

A 7 gpm excess flow valve could be thrown into the mix too along with a sewer popper and that would make for a pretty safe system.

If he really wants to go nuts we can install a water cop system as well. That will detect actual wetness inside walls, cabinets, and under fixtures and shut the water down. 

Add all of those features together and he's looking at 5 grand.
At that price, I'd just shut the water off when I'm not there and take my chances.


Thoughts? I'm suppose to meet with him in about 12 hours for the consult.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've got a complete Water Titan system that I bought to check out. They have since kind of dropped off the map. It is a really cool setup with a motorized shutoff valve that is operated by remote water alarms.

The water alarms are a lot like the Sonin products. They have a couple of small metal contacts that when wet, sound an audible alarm as well a shutting off the valve. It also has an auto dialer that will call your cell phone if it goes off.

I love the setup but never found a practical place to offer it. I've got about $400 in it but I can get it to you VERY reasonable if you're interested. Send me a PM for details.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*my thoughts*

I've never seen this or any other products installed anywhere in my community.

People truly use their plumbing as it is a given, fix it when it breaks. That's it, unless you're a 60 year old retiree that would rather fix everything at least once at the homestead.

Asking people to push buttons going in and out of their house for their water? Not gonna happen. 


I'm always concerned with any valve that is heavily relied upon when situations like this are important, meaning that valve needs to be operational and working. About a month ago I put my hands on the first truly broken ball valve. Couldn't believe it but sure enough it broke at the stem, ball was locked in the teflon packing gland due to calcium buildup. 

It was a Nibco as well.  

I can expect a ball valve failure with B&K Mueller, but only because the sockets are super thin and cancer out, can only expect so much in the casting process like that.

Only time I see people turning off valves is when the washing machine would be part of the equation. It usually takes a prior incident where a washing machine hose burst and that forces them to shut the valves off on stays away from home, and even between uses. Good habit, even though it wears out valves that way.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Protech said:


> I don't see the point. You have to manually turn the thing on when ever you are asleep or away in order for it to actually detect and stop a leak. If I have to manually do something, I might as well just install an electric switch to a motorized ball valve and actually shut the water off.
> 
> I'm I missing something here? This system seems pointless......
> 
> http://youtu.be/BMyTT9r76Es


Most people don't shut down every night and it will still shut down when set to home just would take higher gpm to trigger shutdown


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Also if I remember correctly it can also be connected to alarm company


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe 12 or so years ago installed a atco red hat electric shut off valve on the main inlet 3/4" water to a doctors office. The switch is next to security alarm so when they leave for the day or return they just hit the switch, the recirculating pump has a switch there also. easy set up for them. Put in a 3 ball valve bypass so if valve fails they can get water online ( valve failed once so far ). The valve is normally closed with power off.

wookie


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, if a person uses 40 gallons or more of water taking a shower at 2.5 gpm, or 5 gpm filling a tub or even more washing their car then you know the valve must trip at a higher gpm and elapsed flow than any of those.

If that is the case, the home will still flood and it is pointless.



BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Most people don't shut down every night and it will still shut down when set to home just would take higher gpm to trigger shutdown


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

WAGS

http://www.taco-hvac.com/products.html?current_category=65


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That by itself is only good for a heater in a pan. Doesn't do much for the rest of the house.



DIZ said:


> WAGS
> 
> http://www.taco-hvac.com/products.html?current_category=65


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Protech said:


> Well, if a person uses 40 gallons or more of water taking a shower at 2.5 gpm, or 5 gpm filling a tub or even more washing their car then you know the valve must trip at a higher gpm and elapsed flow than any of those.
> 
> If that is the case, the home will still flood and it is pointless.


Hey I didn't invent the thing and since the insurance company drops their rates it must at least decrease damage. Besides I don't go around telling my customers they have to have these it was the closest thing I could think of that might have met you customers wants s**t just install a selanoid valve with a switch next to his bed


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Im looking for a whole house wireless leak detection device and sensors that can be intrergrated with a smartphone app or the internet to turn the system on and off and also leak notification.

Does anyone know of such an animal?


----------

